# Process for setting it up...



## Realistik84 (Dec 31, 2009)

I have a 29G Biocube, and am just about ready to setup (getting stand tomorrow)...what I dont know is the process I should follow when setting up.

Here is what I "think" and want feedback/suggestions/corrections + why (why is important to justify argument).

- Fill tank with water
- Add Sand to water (w/o filter/flow on), let settle over period of days
- Add live rock (let cure properly)
- Add CUC

If you can aid in my ventures, I would like to thank you in advance.


----------



## CamryDS (Oct 5, 2009)

reverse options 2 and 3 around and you got it done

sand will settle within a matter of hours.


----------

